# Socialisation



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We've tried to give Gandhi a wide range of experiences, taking him to places in the carrier before he could be put on the floor and now in the last week taking him places not in the carrier.

So far he has experienced:

Lots of people, including a baby, children of all ages, elderly people, people of different races, the postman

Lots of dogs

rabbits, guinea pigs, chickens, a horse and a number of cats

a skatepark and the cycle track

children coming out of a school at the end of the day

the train station with the loud announcements and hearing the trains

various peoples houses

the groomers

the vet

sitting outside a coffee shop

in the town centre, including crowds

the park

in the pub

We've played him a fireworks CD and he's heard an actual firework

He's heard/seen the loud recycling/rubbish lorry

He's travelled in our car and my parents car




He's 14 weeks today so there are a couple of weeks left before the main 'socialisation window' closes. We are trying to think of new things he hasn't done. Today I had a new idea which is walking through a tunnel and underpass. Could also take him on a train and to the airport to hear the planes. We could try and find some country animals as well like sheep and cows. 

Does anyone have any other ideas or tips for things?

It's a shame we don't know more children for him to spend more time with rather than just meet briefly but that's the way it is


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like you've done well!

Great weather to get him out in the dark experiencing the wind and leaves blowing in the dark. Lola was freaked out with the dark evenings the first few times we took her out.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would say the vacuum cleaner Thunder, a lawn mower and leaf blower! Good job though seems like he has seen it all! Molly just experience leaf blowers now cause it was winter when we got her she didn't really care though!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Luckily there was a big storm at night when he was about 10 weeks. I was worried about him but didn't hear a peep from downstairs so I assume he took that in his stride! There is supposed to be another storm in the next couple of days, so that will be good (apart from for toilet training from my point of view )

He has heard the vacuum cleaner and the lawn mower too.

I agree the blustery weather and dark nights will be good for him. May have to get him some kind of reflective coat or something though because since the clock change it's going to be quite dark for the trip to the park even at 4:30..!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

elevators, escalators and steps of all descriptions, metal, wood, open backed etc....boats and other things with unstable bottoms, sitting on your lap in waiting rooms, very noisy kids (in our case we did profoundly handicapped kids for the strange noises and "odd" movements).

Good job! You are stellar puppy people!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

4.30pm that is... should say 16:30 really..


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> elevators, escalators and steps of all descriptions, metal, wood, open backed etc....boats and other things with unstable bottoms, sitting on your lap in waiting rooms, very noisy kids (in our case we did profoundly handicapped kids for the strange noises and "odd" movements).
> 
> Good job! You are stellar puppy people!


A boat! Great idea. That's going on the list. Good point about the steps as well. He doesn't go upstairs here so he's only experienced the little wooden steps in the garden.

He has been in a lift (elevator), but not on an escalator. Not sure where he would go on an escalator because I can only think of the shopping mall where you're not allowed dogs.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You could smuggle him in the mall and do the escalotor quickly!  When he wins the Nobel dog prize and has to fly to Sweden to accept the award for singlehandedly rescuing a flock of endangered wild geese from marauding wolves...he will walk calmly up the escalator in the airport before boarding the flight!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> You could smuggle him in the mall and do the escalotor quickly!  When he wins the Nobel dog prize and has to fly to Sweden to accept the award for singlehandedly rescuing a flock of endangered wild geese from marauding wolves...he will walk calmly up the escalator in the airport before boarding the flight!


I agree - it's highly important to socialise him in preparation for this inevitable event :first:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes, and in his acceptance speech please have him mention me! "If not for Fairlie I would never be here!"


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> A boat! Great idea. That's going on the list. Good point about the steps as well. He doesn't go upstairs here so he's only experienced the little wooden steps in the garden.
> 
> He has been in a lift (elevator), but not on an escalator. Not sure where he would go on an escalator because I can only think of the shopping mall where you're not allowed dogs.



Steps are hard for some reason Molly wouldn't go down the stairs here for the longest time so when the elevator went out I had to carry her. Last month for the first time she went down and up no problem I was so proud of her


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds to me as if you have been very thorough...
In all the new situations that you have exposed him to, he is learning that with you he is safe - whatever he encounters. This is the most important lesson.
You could take him onto a bus for a short trip.
Aso re escalators it certainly used to be the case that on the London underground escalators you have to carry your dog.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, that's a good one. Bus trip now on list  

The only thing he has clearly not enjoyed is his trip to the groomers. We are trying our best to get him used to similar grooming things at home. I'm hoping it's just something he will accept over time. Eg When we started taking him out in the car (have done this everyday from the beginning) he would whine and make a bit of a fuss on the way out, but on the way back he would just sleep. We've noticed this last week he doesn't whine now when we go somewhere so this is great, it just took him a few weeks to get there. We are brushing him a little at a time every day, so hopefully like the car he'll just settle down at some point and realise it's a much better experience when he's not making a fuss!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That's a fabulous list of activities you've done with your puppy. 

Maybe take him to the groomers on a non groom day and have them come out and play with him a little so he doesn't associate that place with an unpleasant memory. 

On a side note, I am very sensitive to when they don't want to return to a place. My previous dog balked at going to her first vet office and I just thought it was something with her. But when I changed vets she never pulled or tried to run away at the door. She in fact loved it. Also when my two were little they did the same thing at the first daycare. And when they balked a second time and didn't even want to greet the people I knew something was not good. I dropped in in the middle of the day and I saw that they were cowering in a corner as there were too many dogs and too many larger dogs in the room with them. At their new daycare they pull to go right in. Often they don't even pay attention to me as soon as the door opens. It's not to say your groomer did anything wrong, it just may not be the right one. I've noticed really great groomers have my two running back to them after seeing me when I pick up. (I actually think Beemer wanted to stay with the groomer in San Diego). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wheelchairs and the people in them. It seems to really confuse the dogs we have met!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That's a fabulous list of activities you've done with your puppy.
> 
> Maybe take him to the groomers on a non groom day and have them come out and play with him a little so he doesn't associate that place with an unpleasant memory.
> 
> On a side note, I am very sensitive to when they don't want to return to a place. My previous dog balked at going to her first vet office and I just thought it was something with her. But when I changed vets she never pulled or tried to run away at the door. She in fact loved it. Also when my two were little they did the same thing at the first daycare. And when they balked a second time and didn't even want to greet the people I knew something was not good. I dropped in in the middle of the day and I saw that they were cowering in a corner as there were too many dogs and too many larger dogs in the room with them. At their new daycare they pull to go right in. Often they don't even pay attention to me as soon as the door opens. It's not to say your groomer did anything wrong, it just may not be the right one. I've noticed really great groomers have my two running back to them after seeing me when I pick up. (I actually think Beemer wanted to stay with the groomer in San Diego).


Yeah I think we will take him back to have them give him a treat and things. He was fine with going in and with the people, it's when the actual grooming procedure starts that he doesn't like it. My boyfriend stayed with him there and we aren't sure if that made it worse or not - next time he will leave him there I think and see if it helps Gandhi refocus. Also Gandhi did do a poo when he got home, so it's possible he wanted to go and was making a fuss because of that! 

I do see where you're coming from though with that thought. I think if Gandhi was ok with us brushing him and not other people then I'd consider different people, but as he doesn't like us doing it either I think we'll work on the grooming itself.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Wheelchairs and the people in them. It seems to really confuse the dogs we have met!


I use a wheelchair for most walking distances when I go out so he's seen me in mine on our walk  

Gandhi has just been on the bus!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

You have done much more than most people I would imagine, well done. Dudley has never seen an escalator in his life, would have to cross that hurdle when I came to it, still barks at the vacuum cleaner as he doesn't see it that often! getting better with it though. I guess your CD had the building work noises on too, that is something he is likely to come across at some stage. some dogs never really like the grooming experience but they grow to accept it, if it is close enough to pop in when he doesn't need a groom it couldn't hurt to.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> I use a wheelchair for most walking distances when I go out so he's seen me in mine on our walk
> 
> Gandhi has just been on the bus!


How did that go? Molly has never been on the bus you aren't aloud to take your dog on the bus here unless it's a working dog.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> How did that go? Molly has never been on the bus you aren't aloud to take your dog on the bus here unless it's a working dog.


He was fine! It was just a few stops down the road so only a couple of minutes, but yes, no problems there


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> You have done much more than most people I would imagine, well done. Dudley has never seen an escalator in his life, would have to cross that hurdle when I came to it, still barks at the vacuum cleaner as he doesn't see it that often! getting better with it though. I guess your CD had the building work noises on too, that is something he is likely to come across at some stage. some dogs never really like the grooming experience but they grow to accept it, if it is close enough to pop in when he doesn't need a groom it couldn't hurt to.


I don't think Gandhi will ever encounter an escalator, and if he ever did, wherever there is an escalator there is also a lift! Prob the safer option anyway


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Plastic bags in the wind. Frankie gets so spooked!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

We took barney to London on the train when he was 5 months. I was very proud of him because he had so many firsts and coped so well: first train journey, escalator, lift, buskers, Euston station on a Friday, bus and tube. He was exhausted when he got back.

Barney's a bit sensitive to noise so heavy traffic still spooks him a bit. Also, introduce ghandi to the postman, he might be worried by the hi viz jacket. Barney couldn't take his eyes off someone in the street with a fluorescent jacket on.

Also, people of ethnic minorities. It sounds weird as apparently dogs don't see in colour as we do but we have a French guy who happens to be black staying with us at the moment and barney wouldn't stop barking at him and then he just sat and stared and stared at him.

It sounds as if you are doing a fab job and being really consciencious. Don't forget though that just because he has been exposed to these things now, he will remember in a couple of months time!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Dogs are so superstitious! You can introduce dark skinned men over fifty and have them be fine, but a dark skinned man wearing a ball cap and carrying golf clubs can freak them out. It is why trips to the big city are so good for them.

Ok, back to the escalator scenario. As Gandhi ages it becomes clear he is Super Dog, like Lassie, rescueing all kinds of people from all kinds of harm. One day there is a power outage in the subway and he must get down there to lead people through the dark to safety. No power means no elevator and the stairs are blocked with people streaming up! How will he get down!?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok, back to the escalator scenario. As Gandhi ages it becomes clear he is Super Dog, like Lassie, rescueing all kinds of people from all kinds of harm. One day there is a power outage in the subway and he must get down there to lead people through the dark to safety. No power means no elevator and the stairs are blocked with people streaming up! How will he get down!?


If there is a power outage the escalator wouldn't work either and it would merely be a set of motionless tall metal steps. Gandhi would therefore still save the day with no previous training required


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

True, better get on those metal steps we talked of earlier! 

I still challenge Rufus all the time and he loves it. We walk balance beams in parks, over wiggly bridges, practice stays on rocks and jump fallen logs. It is so much fun to have an energetic and eager companion along with you all the time. Also extended "down stays" and "settle downs" at street side cafes are a must! Bring plenty of treats!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> How did that go? Molly has never been on the bus you aren't aloud to take your dog on the bus here unless it's a working dog.


I'm trying to figure out how to get my two to be working dogs. Then I could take them everywhere.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

As for the "window" I"m not sure there is a window..... I know our trainer at Petsmart said the same thing. But I'm not sure I believe that. Some dogs come out being better adjustment then others. No different in people. 

Even when Piper is over her "puppy" time I still will be "exposing" her to new things. The main point is to get them "out" around other people, things and animals. Never keep them at home or only around a "small" group of people. 

We got Piper at the end of summer and she has only experience a few thunder storms, but the few she has experience she did fine. But she will really experience them next year. I try to give her experiences that will be normal in our lives. I doubt Piper will ever experience an escalator, so I'm not going to try to get her on one. But an boat on the other she probably will in the future, but not with in the "window" time... 

It sounds like you are doing a good job. 

Funny about the vacuum, as Piper only barks at the vacuum... But I just keep taking it out and using it... She will get use to it...


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to get my two to be working dogs. Then I could take them everywhere.


LOL not sure I would want Piper every where with me... LOL it is nice to have a break once in a while...


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Even when Piper is over her "puppy" time I still will be "exposing" her to new things. The main point is to get them "out" around other people, things and animals. Never keep them at home or only around a "small" group of people.


Yeah, for sure. You could do loads now at the beginning and then not bother and that would be no good! 

All the things we've done are things that we want to do with him when he's older, like going to the pub or sitting outside a café. And the other things like fireworks or passing skateboards will inevitably happen. The only thing we've had to try and orchestrate outside of our usual lives is meeting children, because we don't have our own. Some of our friends are starting to have children and no doubt over the next few years they will come round to the house and be loud and squeaky  so it's good for him to get used to that now.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

If you can, time your walks around schools going in and out. Kids love pups and pups love kids. I would hold his collar and keep him is a sit while Rufus met children. Now he loves them!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

He met some children that kept calling him 'Candy' and referring to him as 'she', but I don't think it's dented his confidence


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sweet either way, so I'm sure he'll cope!  Tell us the story of how you chose his name? I love it by the way!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Sweet either way, so I'm sure he'll cope!  Tell us the story of how you chose his name? I love it by the way!


We were originally going to call him Peanut, but we were still discussing other names...

In the summer it was on the news that Nelson Mandela was very ill in hospital and everyone thought he was going to die. This was right around the time that we were waiting to hear of news of the birth of the litter from our breeder. I said maybe we should call him Nelson if he's born on the day Mandela dies. Then we started discussing how you could have a pack of dogs named after the great people in history - "You could have Nelson, Martin (MLK), Gandhi..." and when Gandhi came up my boyfriend said "Gandhi! That's a brilliant name for a dog!" 

So Gandhi it was 


Amazingly Nelson Mandela is still going several months later!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I also toyed with the idea of calling him Fox, but then I realised how awful this would be if he was running around a field as a red blur and we're there shouting "Fox!!". If it was in the country he might have got shot!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

yeah Fox could be problematic! 

So will your next pup be Nelson or Martin? King is cute for a dog and maybe you could get a girl pup and call her Mandi for short? I think it's good for dogs to have multiple names. That way when you get mad you can shout "Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi!"  Poor Rufus is just Rufus.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

fairlie said:


> yeah Fox could be problematic!
> 
> So will your next pup be Nelson or Martin? King is cute for a dog and maybe you could get a girl pup and call her Mandi for short? I think it's good for dogs to have multiple names. That way when you get mad you can shout "Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi!"  Poor Rufus is just Rufus.


Some great socialisation ideas, thanks. 

On the subject of names, our surname starts with G and when we were choosing a name Oreo was our top choice if we'd had a chocolate/white pup. So my son suggested we use it as a middle name, so now I sometimes call him DOG!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think I call Gandhi 'baby' as much as Gandhi! He started off as 'baby Gandhi', and I would sing the song 'little donkey' to him, but substitute the words with 'baby gandhi'. Now sometimes I say 'hello gandhi', or 'hello baby', or 'hello baby Gandhi' 

Maybe Rufus needs a song.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Everyone needs a song


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

It's true.

Before you know it this forum will have produced a calendar, alphabet storybook and nursery rhyme CD


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus has multiple sweaters AND multiple songs! I am assured by people in the know that you should be happy I can't sing them for you!  

D.O.G. makes a great acronym. You could get al lhis bedding and clothing monogrammed with it!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> So will your next pup be Nelson or Martin? King is cute for a dog and maybe you could get a girl pup and call her Mandi for short?


I think we will be a one dog household. I know that's what everyone says! but I think we will. thinking of puppy names is always fun though


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Rufus has multiple sweaters AND multiple songs! I am assured by people in the know that you should be happy I can't sing them for you!


It's funny really, I thought I'd post here to share a few photos and pick up some tips and before I know it I'm telling everyone that I sing songs to my dog. 

The fact you do too is reassuring though


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Grove said:


> It's funny really, I thought I'd post here to share a few photos and pick up some tips and before I know it I'm telling everyone that I sing songs to my dog.
> 
> The fact you do too is reassuring though


I sang to them from the get go. I sing different Disney tunes while holding them. Beemer gets when you wish upon a star from Pinocchio and Lexi gets a dream is a wish from Cinderella.


----------

